

Overcoming the Fear of Failure - johnm
http://www.goal-setting-guide.com/overcoming-fear-of-failure.html

======
LPTS
Step nine: Spend all the time you would of spent at goal-setting-guide.com
doing something useful.

If you have some real obstacle to doing the shit you want, bite the bullet and
go see a real shrink. There is no shame in it (for someone as crazy as you) no
one thought you were sane anyway, and the people in your life will probably
take up a collection.

Otherwise, get your work done. Bullet points telling you what to do to
overcome fear are never going to be the thing that works. Never. I don't
understand this self help crap. It's all bullshit. You don't need to overcome
your fear of failure to get your shit done. All you need to do to get your
shit done is get your shit done. To me, this self help shit is like spinning
your tires when your stuck in mud, it just traps you more.

You think people who succeed have overcome their fear of failure? Fuck no. You
don't need to be happy or self actualize or overcome your fear of failure or
go on a vision quest to find your spirit platypus or deal with your repressed
anger from childhood to start. You just start.

Also, for people who don't tend towards depression, twenty minutes of
meditation a day is going to be more helpful then reading every self help
blog.

